# The Double-Edged Sword of ?Healthy? Fast Food



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

What’s on the menu at fast food restaurants lately? Ironically enough, the answer increasingly is… “health food!” Even more incongruous, many fast food joints are advertising their food for weight loss. Healthy weight loss food at Taco Bell and McDonalds? Is this a positive move to be applauded, is it a big corporate money grab [...]

*Read More...*


----------

